# Corrupted word doc-~WRD0000.tmp



## Geeba (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi to any who take the time,

A word document of about 40 pages, incl pictures, refuses to open, it shows an illegal operation dialog box after trying to open.
When the word program is closed there is a second icon relating to the file alongside it. It appears like a hidden file and is called ~WRD0000.tmp and has what looks like an internet explorer icon.
I have scanned with up to date AVG anti virus but it does not detect anything. Word when closed after trying to open this file comes up with corupted file info. The file is unfortunately to big to cut and paste if one is lucky enough to get into it.
Word works fine on other files.
Cheers big ears
Win98
Double clicking the temp file comes the standard warning about opening malicious files?
Hmmm!


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Word always creates a temporary file as you describe when you open a document.

They can get "left behind" if Word crashes, Word usually deletes them on exit.

It doesnt help with the corrupt document unfortunately.

Using graphics in Word can result in mammoth sized files, and its likely this is a factor in the corruption. You need to split such a large document into manageable sized parts.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Geeba:

1. It doesn't have a program assigned to it. Rename the extension to DOC, and see if opening the file directly through Word's File-Open menu is helpful. If not, try File-Open, change the files of type to "Recover text from any file" and try opening it. You'll likely at least get most or all of your text. I hate to contradict kiwiguy, but it most certainly can be your corrupt document.

2. Sometimes, opening corrupt files in new versions of Word is helpful. You've told us Win98, but nothing about your version of Word. If it's 97 or 2000, and you don't have access to Word XP (2002), you can email the file to me (zip it first), and I'll attempt it: [email protected].

3. I'm guessing that if you've got Win98, you've probably had your PC for a while--or at least someone has. Once you get this file issue settled, I strongly encourage a disk cleanup. See the instructions at www.theofficeexperts.com/cleanyourpc.htm, which is particularly helpful in Win98.


----------

